# So worried! 12 weeks w/ bleeding after sex!!



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Last night I decided to give in and give my husband a little action. It's been two weeks since the last time. Well, it didn't hurt or anything but after it was over, I went to the bathroom and wiped and there was a good amount of blood on the tp. Not a lot but enough to cause me to start crying and worrying, etc. This is the first time this whole pg that I've bled and now I am worried sick over it. I had been to the bathroom several times before the sex so I know it was strictly due to intercourse but how normal is this? I am not cramping or anything and this morning the blood is all gone but I am wondering what is going on. Could something be up with my cervix? I'm sure the baby is fine but what in the world would cause this to happen??







:


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

I know my ex obgyn said that the cervix can be irriatated after sex and it can be common to have blood.

Seeing blood when pregnant is every womens fear, isn't it? *hugs*


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i wouldn't worry, mama. that area is so much more vascular during pregnancy that it's not uncommon to have bleeding after sex. you might want to call your midwife/doc to keep her informed but i'm sure it's nothing.


----------



## Azuluna (Jun 26, 2006)

This happened to me, too - except that I didn't notice the blood until several hours later (it was brown). My first reaction was freaking out, then second - ask the computer







I read that the cervix is very vascular right now and if it is bumped/poked it may bleed. Since then I haven't had any more bleeding, but I'm taking it easy anyway to be on the safe side.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

It happens to me at least once every pregnancy. Always makes me a little nervous, but really, if you're just seeing some blood on the toilet paper, it's most likely that your cervix just got "bumped".

If there's an actually *flow* of blood, that would be something to worry about.


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

This is my second pregnancy and for some reason this time around I have spotting after sex. Not every time and not usually lots, but enough to freak me out.
Talk to your midwife/ob, but it is probably fine. My midwife recommended vitamin E and lots of water and reporting back if it didn't slow down/stop by the end of the day. It always does.

Hang in there, mama.


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom* 
It happens to me at least once every pregnancy. Always makes me a little nervous, but really, if you're just seeing some blood on the toilet paper, it's most likely that your cervix just got "bumped".

If there's an actually *flow* of blood, that would be something to worry about.

Well it wasn't a flow of blood but it wasn't just a little bit. I was a mixture of reddish pink. Not really bright but not pure pink.

It took several wipes before all of it was out of me. Several full wads worth of blood before it was done. Then, every swipe had a small amount of pink on it until I went to bed. I put on a pantyliner and a little pink/red was on it. When I woke this morning there wasn't anything left.

I'll be so happy when I finally make it to around 36 weeks that way I'll feel at least secure that the next step if something bad was to happen would be labor. I just want a guarantee that the baby will make it. Even then I know there's no guarantee and that the grass is always greener...

I got so happy when I crossed the 1st trimester mark without incident and then this happens and I'm still unsure. I thought crossing the first trimester would make everything hunky dory but as my dh said last night- It's all new and frightening and wonderful and there's no way to prepare for all of it in advance. Just take it day by day he told me. He's so patient. I just want the next 6 months to breeze by so I can have my baby in my arms. Sigh.


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in that spotting right after sex is usually NORMAL and I wouldn't worry about it myself. This is actually the first pregnancy where I havent had spotting after sex, especially in the first half, and I was starting to think something was wrong with me because it HADNT happened.

If you fill a pad, or bleed continuously, I would be concerned. (if you're sure you have it all cleaned up from sex and then it bleeds again, etc) Otherwise, I bet you'll be fine momma.


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

Just wanted to agree with everyone that this kind of spotting is normal. I spotted a lot after I had a pap smear at around 14 weeks, and the doc said it was very normal. I hate seeing the blood, and there was more than I expected, but I think that cervix is just so full of blood and a little can look like a lot.

Try to relax. I feel the same way--just can't wait to know everything will be fine. Then I'm sure I'll start obsessing over the health of my newborn!


----------



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

I had spotting after sex starting around that same time...and it did drive me nuts! But it's definitely gone now, I think my body must just be coming to terms with its condition







Hope things get better for you!


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

I had bleeding after sex a little earlier than where you are now for this pg (I was around 7-9 weeks, if I remember correctly) and it was very scary! It turned out to be nothing, though, and from what I read, it isn't uncommon for your cervix to be a bit sensitive and have an increased blood flow to it, making bleeding easy but not dangerous.

This was the first pg for me where I bled (each pg has been quite different!) but all has worked out fine... try not to worry (your dh sounds great)! Good luck with everything!


----------



## amberbella (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm 14 weeks, and DH and I haven't actually had sex yet because I know this will happen when we do...it's just not a very sexy thought.

I think I'll be ready soon. I have a polyp and at least I will know that the bleeding is not dangerous, but it's still so hard to see blood when you're pregnant.


----------



## luckydog (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inspired007* 
It took several wipes before all of it was out of me. Several full wads worth of blood before it was done. Then, every swipe had a small amount of pink on it until I went to bed. I put on a pantyliner and a little pink/red was on it. When I woke this morning there wasn't anything left.

One thought, since this happened right after sex: Semen and arousal fluid _tinted_ with a little blood would probably look like a LOT more blood than it actually was.


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckydog* 
One thought, since this happened right after sex: Semen and arousal fluid _tinted_ with a little blood would probably look like a LOT more blood than it actually was.










Yeah, this makes sense. The color was a bit diffused throughout all the gooeyness so it makes perfect sense.

I can tell you one thing. I am not all that anxious about doing the deed anytime soon, that's for sure. Poor, poor dh.







:


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometime around the 7th or 8th month with my last pregancy after DP and I finished DTD I went to the bathroom and noticed a lot of blood. When I went back to my pitch black bedroom and turned on the light there was blood EVERYWHERE!!! My white down blanket, that didn't have a cover on it (stupid me), was ruined, completely covered in blood! It freaked me out and I went right to the hospital. I was no longer bleeding and after they examined me and what not they said there was nothing wrong. I was astonished, and kept telling them the amount of blood that was all over my bed, but they said I was fine and sent me on my way. Nothing ever came of it, but boy, ALL that blood!!! YIKES! My point is, I'm sure everything is fine, I never knew how common it was untill I read this thread.


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EarthMommy80* 
Sometime around the 7th or 8th month with my last pregancy after DP and I finished DTD I went to the bathroom and noticed a lot of blood. When I went back to my pitch black bedroom and turned on the light there was blood EVERYWHERE!!! My white down blanket, that didn't have a cover on it (stupid me), was ruined, completely covered in blood! It freaked me out and I went right to the hospital. I was no longer bleeding and after they examined me and what not they said there was nothing wrong. I was astonished, and kept telling them the amount of blood that was all over my bed, but they said I was fine and sent me on my way. Nothing ever came of it, but boy, ALL that blood!!! YIKES! My point is, I'm sure everything is fine, I never knew how common it was untill I read this thread.

I know you must have been hysterical! I can't imagine how you felt! Thank you so much for that story. It helps to know that people have gone through worse and have lovely healthy babes to show for it. Next time it happens I won't stress so much. All of your comments have really helped me alot. I still don't want to see anymore blood but if I do, I won't jump to the worse conclusion off top.


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay. It happened again. It's strange that now you guys know my intercourse frequency but what can I say... I'm nervous. I told my husband last night that I can't take it anymore and that we just can't do it anymore until after the baby comes. I feel really sorry about this b/c 6 months is a LOOOOONG time but everytime it happens I just curl up in a ball and cry my eyes out. I've been crying non-stop all day at random things as it is and even though this might not be a serious thing, I just can't take seeing all that blood. This time, guys, it was really hard to even get in the mood for it. All I could think about was "am I bleeding right now?" through the first whole half. Yest was my DH's birthday and I had been holding out on him. My poor DH has such a healthy sex drive that I found it really hard to withhold on his B-day. He didn't even get to the finale. At one point in the middle I asked him if there was blood and he said yes and I immediately turned on the waterworks.







:

I was inconsolable. There was so much this time. It was also bright red. I tried to get a dr. appt today but they're all booked. They just told me to not have intercourse until my appt. (2 weeks) and don't worry unless I bleed again w/o having sex. Sigh.

In the middle of my hysterical rant, he says "you just need to calm down and try not to read so much into it". That made me cry harder.
I said with my face stuck in the pillow "Easy for you to say. You're not the one worried everytime you hiccup or eat something or breath that you're hurting the baby. You're not the one who feels things going on the inside of your body that you can't control and wonder if that's going to hurt the baby. Or if gas is really some harmful thing etc." I wasn't making much sense but darn it I was trying.

Needless to say, my eyes are puffy and my head is stuffy and I just wanna go home.......


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh that must be so scary.







I'm guessing it's because he's bumping into your cervix, and it's harmless, but I know that's little consolation right now.

In the meanwhile, remember that sex doesn't have to equal intercourse.... ahem.


----------



## loriu (Nov 2, 2006)

After my 8 week ultrasound (transvaginal) I spotted (brown) and totally lost my sh!t, and, of course it happened at a school function, which I left and made it off the subway before I broke down. I was advised by my midwives and my freind who is a midwife NOT to have ANY sex the first trimester b/c i miscarreid at 12 weeks last spring (totally thought the coast was clear, too, so I was beyond devestated). I am not saying this to scare you (although I am sure it will and for that I apologize), but I would push to get into the dr. before 2 weeks for your peace of mind. I would need to....After two weeks of freaking out I might need to be institutionalized!

I completely understand how scared you are and feel for you re: dh's different reaction. I don't think my husband and I have been on the page this pregnancy until a week or so ago when he really started feeling her move (i'm almost 30 weeks now). We have such a equal relationship and are aligned so well, but I feel that pregnancy is one thing in which the difference between the sexes comes out full force. It's pretty shocking at times.

I couldn't have sex with him until around 15 weeks this time. After two ultrasounds...and I'm still not reallly that okay with it. I have given him free license for self-love and have tried "other" ways to be intimate...He's not too frustrated. I think he has been busy with himself







What can you do? I miss it, too, but I'd rather not freak out mid-doing it, either. I think I'd be prone to that.

Hang in there and let us know how things go. I"m thinking of you and hoping everything is alright.
xo.


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

I am so sorry. I know it worries you. I had the same thing happen to me this pregnancy at around 12 weeks, I bled for about twelve hours after too. It turned out to be nothing. It's not uncommon for some people to bleed everytime they have sex or get cervical checks. I couldn't have sex with dh for a long time after that happened. I was a mess. When we did start having sex again everything was fine.

Also, with dd I didn't have sex from conception til I was about four months along because with my very first pg I miscarried and I was terrified.

I know what you are going through but everything is more than likely fine. Just hang in there, if you are really worried or start bleeding again go to the emergency room for your own peace of mind. Let us know how things are going.


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottaknit* 
Oh that must be so scary.







I'm guessing it's because he's bumping into your cervix, and it's harmless, but I know that's little consolation right now.

In the meanwhile, remember that sex doesn't have to equal intercourse.... ahem.









Ha Ha! I told him that too and almost got myself in a world of trouble!! Men!



loriu said:


> I would need to....After two weeks of freaking out I might need to be institutionalized!
> 
> I completely understand how scared you are and feel for you re: dh's different reaction. I don't think my husband and I have been on the page this pregnancy until a week or so ago when he really started feeling her move (i'm almost 30 weeks now). We have such a equal relationship and are aligned so well, but I feel that pregnancy is one thing in which the difference between the sexes comes out full force. It's pretty shocking at times.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inspired007* 
We're done with "real" intercourse for now though. Maybe when we get it back on I'll post a "Doing it again!"


----------

